
Show HN: mq, sub-200 byte DOM manipulation - alfredxing
https://github.com/wylst/mq
======
rafaqueque
I don't see the point of using this. Can you please elaborate?

~~~
xlm1717
It's as MarkCole said, just introducing a shorthand. So, there really is no
point to using this.

~~~
nieve
There's a point to using this: it's a nice little convenience that a lot of
people like about jQuery's style that requires no dependencies, can be copied
& pasted without introducing a blob of possibly fragile code, and should have
basically zero impact on performance. Try thinking of it as an idiom instead
of a library. If you honestly think that all syntax that can be described as
shorthand has no point you're missing a lot of expressiveness. That attitude
tends to lead to littering code with the kind of laboriously spelled out
replacements for the standard library that someone new to a language is prone
to.

Is your background mainly Java or perhaps K&R-era C? I can understand how
coming from that you might not be used to the little convenient tweaks you can
make to a more dynamic language.

